# Persimmons Started Today, Sweet Sumac Very Soon



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

I have nearly an acre covered by Persimmon Trees and bees just started visiting them this morning. Even after a fairly heavy rain the bees are really working the blooms and apparently making very brief foraging flights to fill up. For last two months if foraging weather good then nectar flow has been very strong. Next couple of days about 0.25 acres of Sweet Sumac will come into bloom and a couple weeks after that Winged Sumac will bloom. Both Sumacs are heavy nectar and pollen producers but area covered light. I am promoting all for wildlife and my poultry. Problem is blooms are overlapping too much with Yellow Sweet Clover (currently in peak bloom) and White Sweet Clover (yet to start). I intent to do some diel observations on the Sumacs.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

centrarchid said:


> I have nearly an acre covered by Persimmon Trees and bees just started visiting them this morning.


An acre of persimmon's would be nice. We have several young ones in our yard. One bloomed last year and was covered in bees. Which is unusual for a first year bloomer. This year we have another. Are you going to do a persimmon varietal?

Shane


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine started 2 days ago I have 3 in my yard and the neighbor has about 45 it's chaos in the bee yard


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Just saw we are supposed to have rain 5 of the next 6 days happens every yr get a few good days then rain nicks the blooms off


----------



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

I have bees coming in an out even with rain. Rain is not down poor but more than a drizzle. This is the only time of year I see such persistance. They are also already coming back with first load at dawn. They do that now and during the summer dearth when I guess the aphids are producing a lot of honey dew.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

my persimmons are winding down, not near the interest today, not many blooms left a lot were knocked down by heavy rain.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Harley Craig said:


> my persimmons are winding down, not near the interest today, not many blooms left a lot were knocked down by heavy rain.


Our persimmons just opened yesterday. We are further south, but a much higher elevation.

Shane


----------

